# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Конкурс профилей

## Asteriks

*Конкурс профилей*

*Конкурс проводится в течение двух дней: 22-25 августа 2009 года.*

*Участвуют* все желающие.

*Шаг 1*. Оформляете свой профиль.

*Шаг 2.* Отписываетесь в этой теме. Оставляете ссылку на свой профиль или просто заявляете о своём участии. Если хотите, можете добавить скриншот. 

*Шаг 3.* Ждёте объявления о начале голосования.

*Шаг 4.* Голосуете. 

Примечание №2: За себя голосовать НЕЛЬЗЯ!

В конкурсе будут определены места. Позже будет добавлен список конкурсантов и опрос. 

*Начало конкурса:* с момента опубликования темы.
*Начало голосования:* завтра, время будет указано в чате.

Первые три места получат виртуальную премию от админа и виртуальный подарок от Астерикс.

*Ждём Ваших заявок на участие!*

Для тех, кто впервые будет делать скриншот. На клавиатуре найдите кнопку Print Screen. Верхний ряд справа. Откройте страницу с профилем и жмите эту кнопку на клавиатуре. Затем в компьютере через панель ПУСК найдите прoграмму Paint.
Жмите ПРАВКА-ВСТАВИТЬ. Внизу выберите формат JPEG и жмите ОК. Ваш скрин по умолчанию окажется в Мои документы - Мои рисунки. Откройте его с помощью ASDSee, измените размер до 800X500. Загрузите картинку на хостинг, а ссылку в тему.

----------


## Asteriks

*Мой профиль тут*

Профиль смотреть можно также, нажав на ник пользователя на авке, откроется опция Посмотреть профиль.

----------


## Sanych

Я тоже приму участие . Мой профиль тут [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Чёт не густо. Активнее, активнее!!!

----------


## Marusja

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Мой профиль: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Femida

Вот
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]    - вот

----------


## Banderlogen

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
ну какгбэ вот

----------

